
Universal cancer vaccine on horizon after genetic breakthrough - wslh
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/06/01/universal-cancer-vaccine-on-horizon-after-genetic-breakthrough/
======
fujipadam
While this is an interesting and welcome development, nothing is for sure
until the clinical trials prove the efficacy of this approach. The article
doesn't say how the treatment worked for the 3 cancer patients. It only states
that the treatment was tolerated. This headline mostly clickbait!

